# bluetooth interno eeepc

## polslinux

```
pol-netbook pol # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start 

 * Starting Bluetooth ...                                                 [ ok ] 

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ] 

pol-netbook pol # hcitool scan 

Device is not available: No such device 

pol-netbook pol # rfkill list 

0: phy0: Wireless LAN 

   Soft blocked: no 

   Hard blocked: no 

1: eeepc-wlan: Wireless LAN 

   Soft blocked: no 

   Hard blocked: no 

2: eeepc-bluetooth: Bluetooth 

   Soft blocked: yes 

   Hard blocked: no 

rfkill unblock eeepc-bluetooth 

Bogus unblock argument 'eeepc-bluetooth'. 
```

non mi vede il bluetooth interno hcitool dev o hcitool scan...no such devices...

----------

## uoslagelo

il kernel è configurato bene (driver)? hai visto se necessita di firmware?

----------

## polslinux

ciao!

si è tutto a posto..l'unica cosa è che blueman non ha un icona....perchè??? xD

----------

